

Popsong Piracy: Napster in the 1930s and the Story of Fakebooks (2004) - pessimizer
http://www.stayfreemagazine.org/archives/22/piracy-fakebooks.html

======
noname123
Fakebooks still persist these days in the shape and form of PDF torrents of
songbooks. Just go on Amazon and search for your artists (e.g., Adele/White
Stripes/Eric Clapton) and chances there is an official songbook for their
albums and corresponding seeded torrent. With YouTube version/lessons of the
songs and PDF of the song tabulature, someone can learn to play a lot of
classic's and modern songs. I should also add, Eric Clapton shouldn't get mad
as that's exactly what he did back in his teenage days (source: "Clapton"
autobiography), playing back to the blues greats on his recorder and
replicating their songs exactly without paying any royalty.

------
analog31
I'm a jazz musician, and even within the last few years, I've seen musicians
pull out pages copied from those old Tune-Dex cards.

>>>>> The law had attempted to express a prohibition but that prohibition had
been repeatedly ignored, and hereafter it would be permanently ignored. There
were no further federal trials surround-ing bootleg fake books. Compared to
the new problems raised by record and movie piracy from the 1970s onward,
prosecuting fake-books was no longer worth the effort.

Today, the most common mechanism for enforcement of performance rights for
copyrighted songs is to go after the venues that host live music, rather than
the musicians themselves. A restaurant or bar that hosts live music will get a
visit from a representative of ASCAP or BMI, to arrange for a license that
covers the performances of musicians.

------
deepsearch
Seeqpod was my favorite but then came spotify. Music streaming is certainly
the future.

------
notastartup
Reminds me of the time in grade 3 my music teacher told me about Mozart and
how he was arrested as a kid for transcribing a song he heard because people
thought he "stole" it. I thought no way adults are this stupid.

~~~
leoc
You're thinking of the Allegri _Miserere_?

~~~
notastartup
the story checks out yeah.

what a wonderful song I'm listening to it now.

